
Google’s Project Stream: That’s Really a Full Assassin’s Creed in My Browser - mikewhy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/10/googles-project-stream-thats-really-a-full-assassins-creed-in-my-browser/
======
mikewhy
I'm really happy to hear that device switching is a thing. As someone with a
Steam Link (and bought an Android phone just to use the Steam Link mobile
app), being able to pick up and play anywhere is huge to me. Plex lets me do
it with movies, AirPlay lets me do it with music, and now it's starting to
become a thing with games.

Also nice to hear it handled controllers so well. I find it funny that Steam
Link technically handles different controllers better than the host PC.

Other than that, the usual caveats with game streaming still apply.

